# Project MOON Buggy 70s style + more to come...



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I had Amy the fingernail decal gal from E-Bay make these decals up for me a long time ago. Now, with the weather being nice for just a few days (not anymore) here in Nebraska, was able to Phsssht some white on some C-Cabs and slap some decals on them. *slap slap*



















Need to put a number on the hood, paint interior red, hit the headlights and gas cap with some silver, add a head and passenger still. Going for the 70s look on this one. 

I'm going back in to do some more work on this one right now with a big cheesy smile on my face the whole time. Think you will all be surprised with the passenger on this one. (Hint this is a a "Moon" buggy. 

Bob...more buggies with C-Cabs coming soon...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good Zilly... the King of Phhssssssssssst...Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Haha! I don't think I'm gonna be surprised at the passenger.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

krazcustoms said:


> Haha! I don't think I'm gonna be surprised at the passenger.


HO scale Linda Vaughn?:thumbsup:

Nice work Zilla.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not so sure Bob... Spacey Cowboy...zilla hasn't been to the moon a time or two. Well, maybe not by NASA standards anyways. The C Cab is at Bob's mercy I must say. Great work Bob...I've blasted off...zilla. RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe an HO scale Ralph and Alice Cramden..... One of these days Alice.. one of these days... Pow!!! Zooooom!! To the moon!!!!! :lol:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great buggie Bob.

Leave it to Bob....I can even make the Sand Van look good....zilla.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice color, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think i see utherjoe's big bobble headed helmet boys goin in that thing!lol...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The clear coat is dry now...Moon-in' yah now!!*

Thanks everyone for the pre-complements and now here she is...










The Eyes are looking at something here!!!:woohoo:





















krazcustoms said:


> Haha! I don't think I'm gonna be surprised at the passenger.


Yeah Kraz I think you figured it out with my subtle hints. 



slotnewbie69 said:


> i think i see utherjoe's big bobble headed helmet boys goin in that thing!lol...


slotnewbie69, You mean those BIG chromey AW things...NO WAY! Hey I could see how you would think that with all the Moon and space theory. I'll give you a second chance now. What do you think the heads will be on the next Ambulance Buggy? I will give you a hint...Dead End Decals are going to be used on this one.

Bob...To Infinity and Beyond...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! That dude ain't waitin for anyone to buckle up!! Nice job Mr. Bob...Play on words...Zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

PS... If I was driving I'd either be looking where I'm going, or at the chick half hangin out the car!!!! This guy looks like he's looking for a new girlfriend already.. and his old one is only halfway gone!!! :lol:

I like guessing games!!! But do they make homie zombies??? Horrorclix to the rescue!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Thanks everyone for the pre-complements and now here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually it was due to you and utherjoe talkin about those heads in a previous post,but i will see if i am up to the challenge!lol!i wasn't surprised to see the moon,should have seen that one coming!at least ya kept it clean fer the kids!but straight off the top of my head,either zombies or cops with breathalizers....


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Hahahaha!! Yes, I was expecting something more explicit, but it's good that you kept it clean. Nice buggy!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Don't look Ethel.....boggity, boggity...*

The only reason the Indy car body is in the picture is to get Richs attention...LOL

Well this is a Major Project in the works. I want a faster buggy so, a Tyco Turbo Hopper chassis is being used with a Highly Modified AW Sand Van body mounted on it. Will need to figure out who the driver of this Streaker is gonna be before to long. :woohoo: Don's look Ethel...

The Zilla is no Tyco guru and doesn't do many Tyco builds. This just seemed fun and I do like some Tyco cars as a couple of my cases have Tyco Pro, A TEAM, Wes Customs etc. in them.

Hey all you AFXers and Aurora lovers don't give me any grief on this build O.K. Tyco collectors are people to...well sorta. :lol: Just kidding. 

This thing is going to look a lot different than it does now. Can you say Fenders flared out more, nip & tuck and rear body lengthened? I thought you could...



















This was an idea that was conjured up in Chat Wed Night. I have been X-Acto-ing & sanding this future beach bound Dream Buggy tonight and have a long way to go. Heck I may even cast this if it turns out the way I hope it does.

The sides are going to come down further and there will be a body mount nub that will mount in the bottom square dealy-ma-job to hold it in place along with front and rear tabs inside the body to keep this thing stable.

Yeah I have some other projects that need to get finished but, just decided to jump to this one as it has been in my brain for a long time. I get to design a Dune Buggy of my own!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...I think I will call this "the Streak"...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! That was blazingly fast Mr. Bob... I can make any chassis fit any body given 5 minutes and an exacto...Zilla. I didn't think you could get that hopper under there!! Nice whittling!!! How do ya do it??? :freak: I'm bamboozled!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh now this is gonna be good!

Great concept, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm... I can't help but think that chassis and that indy body with a dunebuggy wing on the top!! Excellent dirt track potential.. LOL!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This could be a speedbuggy!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rrrrrrrrrr, rrrrr,rrrrrrrrr*

Going to give the Tyco buggy project a rest for a couple of days. To much of a good thing or just plain need to get away from it for a while?

Here is an Ambulance with some decals I designed & Amy the finger nail decal gal made up for me. Rrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrr










I still need to cast up one of those emergency lights off of a junk Scre-e-eatchers car for the top. This build has also been trapped in a portion of my Skull for a long time. Now getting part of it out has made more room for other ideas.

Bob...Dead End decal goes on this one...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Zilla, that makes me wanna get hurt so I can ride in it to the track hospital! Sweet man!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

meat wagon!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ambulance?? with orange/white??? that buggy is screaming for hooter's!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------

